# βαφείο-φανοποιείο αυτοκινήτων = paint and body shop



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Αυτό το φαναρτζίδικο, που κουβαλάει ακόμα αυτή τη σχέση με τα φανάρια στην ονομασία του, αλλά κυρίως τις λαμαρίνες φτιάχνει, το κοίταξα σε δύο σύγχρονα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά και είδα ότι μεταφέρουν μια μάλλον περιθωριακή απόδοση: panel-beating place ή shop.

Ο Σταυρόπουλος ωστόσο δίνει *car body repair shop* και το Collins *body shop*.

*Paint and body shop* είναι μια από τις πιο συνηθισμένες μεταφράσεις για τον τίτλο, συχνά χωρίς auto ή car μπροστά.


----------

